# Gps



## Roam (Sep 17, 2004)

hello,
i volunteered to try and map out the trails this year. i have an old magellan gps, but only understand the basic instructions on it.
this year i would like to get a new or more update gps, so if i go biking for more then 4 or 5 hours it wouldnt take me more then 6 hours to get back.

i have checked out www.thegpsstore.com and some of the handheld gps's look pretty good.
http://www.thegpsstore.com/GPS-Handheld-Mapping.asp

anyone use gps or recommend any?


----------



## trailrash (Jan 7, 2005)

I use a Garmin GPSMAP 76CS for work and biking, and I couldn't imagine a GPS unit getting any better than that. Of course, it's expensive ($549 on gpsstore.com), but I get to charge it out whenever I do field work, so mine has actually paid for itself. 

If you're willing to pay for it, I would also recommend the Garmin GPSMAP 76. I used that for 3 years before I got the 76CS, and it also worked very well. Both are waterproof, have the capability to download maps, and THEY FLOAT!!! 

You're on the right track...thegpsstore.com is the cheapest you'll find GPS and accessories. If you go with the Garmin, I suggest you buy the topo CD's and bike handlebar mount from thegpsstore.com as well.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

The uncle of a friend of mine runs this site. Its basically GPS shopping for dummies. Good stuff as far as this dummy can tell. 

http://gpsinformation.net/


----------



## Mapping Biker (Mar 26, 2005)

Not sure if it is still on, but TVNAV had Garmin GPSMAP 60 series on sale this week. I recommend either it or the 76. 76 is larger but floats (Bet you didn't know that yet ) and has more memory (not an issue IMHO).

Garmin is the only way to fly if you start to use advanced functions. Magellin also has nice stuff, but less costomizable.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

I have a Garmin eTrex Vista, my brother has a Magellan. After using both, the Garmin seems easier to use. You don't need a $350 GPS unless you really need it, I think a $100 Garmin eTrex would do the job. If you get the topo software for about $100, that's all you should need. You can download the info from your GPS to your topo program on your computer, make a screen grab, that should do it.


----------



## ADIDAS (Apr 12, 2005)

I also have the GPSMAP 76CS and really like it. For mapping routes, the National Geographic State maps to download the tracks to are nice. 

When I bought mine a month ago. Amazon.com was the cheapest place I found.


----------



## Roam (Sep 17, 2004)

i'll check the local stores for any info on any gps models available, 
if theres nothing then i'll probably order one of those listed here.
thanks for the feedback and information people.


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

*This might help...*



Roam said:


> hello,
> i volunteered to try and map out the trails this year. i have an old magellan gps, but only understand the basic instructions on it.
> this year i would like to get a new or more update gps, so if i go biking for more then 4 or 5 hours it wouldnt take me more then 6 hours to get back.
> 
> ...


As a mapping/GIS nerd, I can recommend this piece of software to download and manipulate your files: http://gpsu.co.uk/. This will save you the $100 software from Garmin to do the same thing! I actually have it on the laptop I'm typing on right now!

I've tried several different brands/units over the years and the $100 eTrex works pretty well for just about anything you'll be doing.

Also, I picked up the data cord and dc adapter on Ebay for about 15 bucks a piece. The data cord was even still in the original Garmin blister package but about 1/2 the price!!


----------



## MTBdave (Apr 13, 2005)

im looking for any basic GPS system, handheld, just to get me where im going on the trails, so any recomndations would be great. and if anyone feels like typing alot, what are the things i SHOULD be looking for in a GPS system


----------



## ADIDAS (Apr 12, 2005)

I also agree

http://gpsinformation.net is a great site.


----------



## Roam (Sep 17, 2004)

i've decided on a gps model. its the megellan explorist 400.
there was a store that had about 16 different gps models:
- Garmin e-trex legend colour
- Garmin e-trex
- Garmin forerunner 201
- Garmin gps V
- Garmin map 60C colour
- Garmin gps 72
- Garmin e-trex legend map
- Garmin e-trex summit
- Garmin map 76
- Garmin Rino 120 Gps/FRS
- Magellan meridien se
- Magellan explorist 100
- Magellan explorist 200
- Magellan explorist 400
- Magellan explorist 500
- Garmin foretrex 101

has anyone tried any of those.


----------



## shabbasuraj (Mar 7, 2005)

etrex Legend has been a great companion over the years. Mapping ability, very small form factor, and relatively cheap now considering it has been out for a few years now.


----------



## MaximusNukeage (Apr 27, 2005)

I have a Garmin 60CS and it works great.

PS you spelled color wrong


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

I am using a Garmin GPS 60 with a Gilsson external antenna. Great for mapping trails.

This is the bottom of the "GPS" model range. Does not have the map overlay or color. Neither are needed for trail work. Cost is under $200.


----------



## revrnd (Aug 13, 2004)

I've been using the original yellow Garmin Etrex & now have a Legend. Very easy to learn & the tracks feature is great for finding your way back to the trailhead.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

revrnd said:


> I've been using the original yellow Garmin Etrex & now have a Legend. Very easy to learn & the tracks feature is great for finding your way back to the trailhead.


My GPS 60 replaced an etrex Summit.

The 60 has a larger screen, easier to use buttons and navigation, and better reception even without the external antenna. and a lower price.


----------



## Braunstein Freres (Nov 2, 2004)

MTBdave said:


> im looking for any basic GPS system, handheld, just to get me where im going on the trails, so any recomndations would be great. and if anyone feels like typing alot, what are the things i SHOULD be looking for in a GPS system


Just go to the garmin Website and browse, then go to Amazon.com and research prices.  Also: 
http://www.mountainbiketales.com/noreaster2.htm


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

I need software for my Garmin eTrex Vista and PC. I am having a real tough time deciding. The Garmin Mapsource maps can be downloaded to the GPS, but they are really crappy(low level of detail). The National Geographic TOPO! maps are good, you only get one state for $100, kind of steep and you can't download them to the GPS(REI has 25% off the TOPO! maps from 5/6/05 to 5/15/05). Delorme software looks cool and you can get half the USA for about $40, but no loading to the GPS.
I've been trying to decide for some time, it's a real toss up.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

I use TOPO! and I do not care about having map bases on the GPS. I carry a map if I need it.

TOPO!'s interface is clunky but it works well.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

I use a Garmin Rino pretty heavily.

The memory for tracklog recording (10k points) is very handy, the accuracy is good.

I actually like having the mapping in the gps, as a backup to the paper maps, but Shiggy is right that it is not absolutely necessary.

I actually have come to prefer the externalized antenna models, they just seem to get slightly better reception (when I've done rides/hikes with friends with eTrex style units I've had better signal & accuracy than them in many cases).

Lots of fairly decent software out there for managing your gps data and getting it off the machine, no NEED for the Garmin stuff, but the MapSource product is decent and supported.

I've like the lazy way of making maps with the tracks by using the TopoFusion software (google for a link to the author, not free but cheap). Examples can be found over here ...

http://www.jumponnet.us/tjump/cycling/cokt05/gps/index.html


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

Kick me for saying this but. REI is having the big annual sale right now and new Etrex Vista C ended up being $269 with the REI sale price and $50 rebate from Garmin factored in.

I've been using the Etrex Summit for years now. Man if I didn't have new wheelset on order at my LBS I get the new GPS in a second.

matt


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

> TOPO!'s interface is clunky but it works well.


I have an older version of the TOPO! software I need(it doesn't work with WinXP), it could use some improvements but the maps are very accurate an have good detail. Downloading maps to the GPS is not a major factor, but when I'm out fishing, the maps downloaded to the GPS would show the depth of the water and bottom contour(I know that doesn't have anything to do with biking, but I'm trying to get my money's worth here). The Delorme 3D and satellite maps look really interesting, but I've had a bunch of people tell me that the software is not that great.


> Kick me for saying this but. REI is having the big annual sale right now and new Etrex Vista C ended up being $269 with the REI sale price and $50 rebate from Garmin factored in.


That is a good deal on the eTrex Vista. It's a great GPS.


----------



## goldsbar (Dec 2, 2004)

Consider something with color or at least high res b&w. I had an old low res Garmin b&w before moving to a Garmin Etrex color. It helps out a little bit when hiking, but it makes a big difference if you're also going to use the GPS for driving, etc.


----------



## Roam (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Gps software*

Hello everyone. I'm very surprised at all the replies and info on gps models. Thank you.

I didnt buy one yet. sorry to say i had decided on one from my last post in this thread.
There was a few posts talking about the software and programs that might be included with some models.Now i am leaning more towards buying the garmin map 60C gps model.
This afternoon i was wondering what the quality of the map, if printed out on an 8.5"x11" paper size, or 8.5"x14" would turn out like. has anyone printed out there own maps?
Which models would include software to load the gps information onto computer?
_p.s._ yes i did spell colo_u_r wrong, but i was just copying the models from the pamphlet, and sites that i had found the different models on.


----------



## Braunstein Freres (Nov 2, 2004)

MaximusNukeage said:


> I have a Garmin 60CS and it works great.
> 
> PS you spelled color wrong


Color/colour. American/Canadian spelling. Expand your horizons.


----------



## MaximusNukeage (Apr 27, 2005)

Roam said:


> i am leaning more towards buying the garmin map 60C gps model.


good choice i like my gps map 60cs alot the altimeter and compas are fun, but not really nessiccary. plus it looks really sleek. and has a lot of memory, plus the topo maps from garmin are great!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Hmm. Not aware of any gps coming with the management software out of the box.

You can, I think, get the Garmin MapSource software itself w/o data as download from the Garmin WWW ... but I have not tried that ... would give you full waypoint / tracklog management and export/import to/from GPX format, which is useful.

To get mapping data, you'll need to buy some (easy way) or get free data and do some work yourself (just google on gps mapping and you should find some links ).

I've done printouts from both the Garmin MapSource and the USGS Topo! product and I think the latter makes a better paper-map, but then again Topo! has 1:24,000 scale data and my mapsource data is only 1:100,000. Having both would be optimal, from my point of view.


----------



## Gaffney10 (Aug 27, 2004)

Has anybody used the Foretrex or Forerunner for MT Biking? I used a buddies while skiing in Steamboat and it was pretty sweet. 

What would be the best "bang for the buck" for a good MT Bike/Hiking GPS for under $200? 

Thanks!


----------



## Namlak (Jun 20, 2004)

I picked up a Garmin eTrex Vista (not the C) about 4 months ago and I love it. I rides on my handlebars with the optional mount.

You really want the 24MB of memory, you really want a mapping GPS (IMO) as it allows you to use it for more than biking along with the Garmin map software.

Also, I found an awesome website http://www.motionbased.com that allows you to download an "agent" program that uploads the data from your GPS into their site which provides all sorts of analysis, like this.


----------



## Gaffney10 (Aug 27, 2004)

How do you guys like the Garmin Etrex Vista? Is it about the best "bang for the buck" for under $250? 

As far as software is concerned, which is better the Garmin Topo or the Natl Geo maps? I have also seen that Delorme has a program available as well. Which is the best and has the most capabilities?

Also, does anyone know of any good deals on the Vistas? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

The eTrex Vista is a great GPS. If you can get one for $250, that would be a great deal. The color screen is nice, but not essential.
As far as the software goes, I have an older version of the National Geo TOPO! for my state that was not working with XP Pro. However, I downloaded an upgrade from the National Geo website and I now have the latest version. 100% stoked on that. From what I've seen, the TOPO! maps have the best detail. The Garmin software is a bit easier to use with Garmin GPS units, but the detail is really poor. DeLorme software looks like it has nice features, but almost everyone I know who uses it says it is not that hot. I don't use the DeLorme so I can't say more than what others have told me.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Gaffney10 said:


> How do you guys like the Garmin Etrex Vista?
> 
> As far as software is concerned, which is better the Garmin Topo or the Natl Geo maps? I have also seen that Delorme has a program available as well. Which is the best and has the most capabilities?


The Vista is a nice unit with good features.

Garmin Mapsource vs Natl Geo Topo ... major differences in a couple ways ... note that these are definitely my personal opinions, however I have used both products extensively.

- Topo has better map detail (1:24k) at higher cost, can do waypoint / tracklist management with the GPS but can not do route building nor map uploading.

- Topo prints nicer maps, IMHO, including elevation profile for tracks

- MapSource works better for data management of the gps, can upload map data to mapping gps, TopoUSA is a very workable 1:100k mapset, which I have used sucessfully in Utah, New Mexico, Colorado, and Texas, based upon one purchase of 100 bucks that provides topographic data for all of the USA/

Thtat's kinda the short list.

You should download the Topo software (without data, natch) from the Garmin site and try it out for data management at least.


----------



## Gaffney10 (Aug 27, 2004)

as of now it looks like I may go with the Mapsource, since it covers ALL 50 states. Does anyone have any screen shots or any examples of its capabilities? It does do "real time" tracking on the GPS unit, right? 

Then are you able to download your route for the day and display elevation, distance and route, etc?? 

Any other comments would be appreciated!! Thanks!!


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a garmin 76s I like a lot, however I wish I'd have held off just a bit longer for the color model. In congested areas picking your route out is a lot nicer on a color screen. If I were mapping a trail it's probably the unit I would use, with an external antenna.

That said I also have a etrex legend I use on my mountain bike, first of all cause it's a lot smaller than my 76 to have on the bars, and second it's about 1/3 of the price and "expendable". I've downloaded stuff off both and used mapsource topoUsa and also gone the other way scanned maps in and made routes/waypoints with trackmaker software and downloaded them to the gps. Both units have performed well but I do notice I get better signal/accuracy usually with the 76s. The 76 units will also take a external antenna which is nice in a car or in canopy cover, or for max accuracy. I haven't used Nat. Geo. Topo software but I do admit the mapsource TopoUsa while working very nice, the detail of the maps is not that great, but as other's have said it's on par with 1:100,000 scale topo's, it would be nice in some cases to have the 1:24,000 scale detail.

I really wish garmin would add a memory card option to thier units, for those that want to store data for large road trips etc. Unfortunately it seems memory is a big feature to get people to upgrade and when asked garmin said they have no plans to offer such a feature.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Gaffney10 said:


> Has anybody used the Foretrex or Forerunner for MT Biking?


El Salamontes (Raymond) was using one when while riding at the FFTF a couple of weeks ago. I talked to him about it and he liked it.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

> I really wish garmin would add a memory card option to thier units, for those that want to store data for large road trips etc.


My Garmin eTrex Vista has a lot of data built into the unit. I can keep a lot of tracks and waypoints in the GPS(it's text data). Perhaps that's why Garmin's software is low on detail, to cut down on GPS memory with uploaded maps. Also, my Garmin has a serial connection to the PC, pack a lunch.


> as of now it looks like I may go with the Mapsource, since it covers ALL 50 states


I think DeLorme has half the USA for about $50 with their software.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've been using the Garmin Rino 120 and various Garmin ETrex models for the past couple of years. As far as GPS units go, they get very respectable reception for what they cost, and they seem to be quite accurate. I also have experience with $3,000 Trimble units (with the external antenna and beacon on the belt that cost $1,000's extra) and for mapping trails, the etrex/rino series are more than capable. If you're just using it to record a track, then there's no need to get downloadable basemaps and such. However, if you want to use it for navigational purposes, it's a good idea to at least have a rough idea of where you are (hence the garmin 1:100k map set). If you're using a printoff map that doesn't necessarily have the coordinate system labeled, those coordinates the GPS spits out won't mean a thing.

The nicer ones (the GPSMAP 76CS, I know will...not sure about the 60) have enough memory, that they'll take the new Garmin 1:24k maps. Look into that if you want more detailed base maps. The more detailed maps are a MUST in flatter terrain.

As far as software goes, I've used a few. I have the Garmin 1:100k topos I've been using for a couple years (got them with my rino...you can get a package with 2 rino units and the mapsource software for around $500...maybe even less these days). They work pretty well...easy to load into my GPS, and they don't take up much space at all. I have noticed some goofs with the software. Those of you who have it...take a look at the western shore of lower michigan...the software shows a railroad halfway crossing lake michigan.

I just got the Nat'l Geo Back Roads Explorer mapset as a wedding present this past month. I haven't messed with it too much, but from what I've seen, I like it better (even though it's 1:100k scale like the mapsource data, it's got a lot more detail). Can't download the basemaps, but that's what the garmin software is for. That said, I don't use this software for any of my serious mapping needs. You can find 1:24k topos for most of the 50 states for free. You just need to know where to look and you need broadband to download them. Anything of decent quality will run about 20+ megs. They come in a format that works with ESRI's ArcView software, which lets you layer map data. Their website has a free viewer www.esri.com. In order to get your GPS data into the correct format for this program, you'll need a bit of freeware called MN (Minnesota) DNR Garmin. It converts tracklogs and routes into lines, points, or polygons, and puts them into a file format compatible with the ESRI software (.shp). You can even download terraserver maps and aerial photos (these are pretty low res...but still show some detail if you look at large areas at once) into a compatible format, overlay them and to some transparency. It's some great software, to be sure. That's what I use when I want to print maps or make images for the web.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*Garmin eTrex Vista*

I use the Garmin eTrex Vista. It's lasted two years of very hard knocks on my handlebars in tough singletrack and rock gardens, among others. In fact, my frame and other parts have broken, but the GPS is going fine.

The eTrex Vista is small enough to fit nice on the handlebars. It also has enough memory to store a lot of city roads (to find the trail) and topo maps on the trail. The 24 MB can store most all of the SF Bay Area and surrounding NorCal Rides.

The newer Garmin model 60 has better reception and bigger screen, but it's bigger size on the handlebars and costs more. Sum: better reception bigger screen, bigger memory, bigger size, bigger cost. Is it what you want?

No problems with reception on the eTrex Vista except momentarially on the side of cliffs, narrow canyons and/or bad tree cover, and only briefly in every few rides.

The Vista's altimeter is great for recording actual climbs. The screens can be reprogrammed to display information you want,... Garmin software and control is super.

I have National Geographic TOPO! and Garmin's MapSource Topo. The NG is prettier to print out, and their 3D add-on package is super to play with, especially the 3D fly over animations to recreate your ride. Garmin's maps can be downloaded to the GPS and are actually easier to use on the computer because of less clutter and faster redraws and more than 5 scales of view only possible with NG's software. Garmin's also include the entire US for the $80, whereas NG only gives you one state. In any case, I like having both. Somewhere on a GPS thead, I have a comparision of the two on the screen, but couldn't find it in quick search.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

BigLarry said:


> Somewhere on a GPS thead, I have a comparision of the two on the screen, but couldn't find it in quick search.


Found it for you:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=70565


----------



## Braunstein Freres (Nov 2, 2004)

MaximusNukeage said:


> I have a Garmin 60CS and it works great.
> 
> PS you spelled color wrong


Colo(u)r

PS there are other countries out there besides the United States.


----------



## Braunstein Freres (Nov 2, 2004)

mattbikeboy said:


> Kick me for saying this but. REI is having the big annual sale right now and new Etrex Vista C ended up being $269 with the REI sale price and $50 rebate from Garmin factored in.
> 
> I've been using the Etrex Summit for years now. Man if I didn't have new wheelset on order at my LBS I get the new GPS in a second.
> 
> matt


insert virtual kick here:


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Now have a Garmin Legend. Now looking for software. Most of the discussion above is talking about the US.

What is available for Canada, specifically BC?


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Now have a Garmin Legend. Now looking for software. Most of the discussion above is talking about the US.
> 
> What is available for Canada, specifically BC?


For Canada roads, see MetroSource Canada The Points of Interest is a great bonus that works like a Yahoo Yellow pages from your current location.

For Canada trails, see TOPO Canada. The topoo maps can be downloaded to your Legend. I find Garmin's Topo easier to use than National Geographic that are often seen, but the National Geographic maps are picture based and much prettier.

The price for Garman Maps for entire countries is about $80 to $100, depending on the store.

It will be tight, but you should be able to get a decent amount of road area and Topo Maps into your 8 MB of RAM. To store most of the San Francisco Bay area on my eTrex Vista, I need about 16 MB, but there's a LOT of roads. You may only need a few MB for the sparser roads in Canada. In the other 8 MB of the 24 MB Vista memory, I can store most of NorCal TOPO maps. I swap between them on my Vista with a simple menu button.


----------

